

"That's because you're still failing" - MattRogish
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2014/04/thats-because-youre-still-failing/

======
socrates1998
If you have work 100 hours a week to barely survive, then you are doing
something wrong.

Building a business is very much a roller coaster ride.

You work hard to land a couple of deals. Then you work harder to make sure
those deals stick. Then you figure out a way to hire or contract out the rest
of the work. Then you try to land more deals and so on.

Hopefully, one day as a founder you are able to work as much or as little as
you want and the business will still thrive.

Then, of course, you look to sell.

I don't the idea of extremes: "It's easy to build a business, I can do it on
15 hours a week." or "I have to work 100 hours just to break even and make
payroll."

If you are doing either one of those, you have a problem, in my opinion.

------
jamesaguilar
A hearty "mmmmmmmmmmeehhhh" to that quote. Yay to the rest of the post.

There are plenty of non-failing businesses out there that do not require you
to sacrifice your nights and weekends. The fact that you're not running one of
those is neither a credit nor a discredit to you. It's just a certain type of
business and a certain approach to business, which is not universal.

~~~
gregcrv
I guess that's because success and failure is a very subjective concept. Like
these people would say success is closing a 10 million dollar deal. But for
others having a small sustainable business that allows them to bring 70k at
home and lot of free time to do other things is success and not failure.

------
level09
Yeah the problem is probably that each on of them defines success differently.

